# NBA2k11: habe offene Fragen zum Spiel, nichts in Anleitung zu finden... [Frage 1 gelöst: Spielstand konnte nicht gespeichert werden]



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2010)

*NBA2k11: habe offene Fragen zum Spiel, nichts in Anleitung zu finden... [Frage 1 gelöst: Spielstand konnte nicht gespeichert werden]*

Gibt es irgendwo ne genauere Anleitung zu NBA 2k11 ? Die Steuerung wird ja haarklein im Booklet erklärt, aber es steht zB nicht mal drin, was diese Balken unter dem Spieler bedeuten... Der lange gelbe ist ja offenbar die Erschöpfung, aber dann gibt es auch so kleine Kästchen, die gelb sind und manchmal auch blau... oder was das "G"-Symbol bei einem Spieler bedeutet, oder dieses "Flügelsymbol" (die "3" wird ja wohl "3Punkte-Spezialist" bedeuten...) - und auch ob und wo man Statistiken nachsehen kann. Ich finde zB im Saisonmodus nicht mal eine aktuell Liga-Tabelle mit den Mannschaften ^^

Danke 



*Frage 2 gelöst* Ich hab mir NBA2k geholt, und neben einer unmöglichen Menüsteuerung (man muss den rechten Stick zur Seite gedrückt halten und dann gleichzeitig mit dem linken navigieren UND dann einen der Buttons rechts auf dem Pad zum bestätigen drücken) ärgert mich das Problem, dass ich beim Anlegen eines Spielstandes für eine neue Saison eine Meldung bekomme, dass der Spielstand nicht auf Festplatte angelegt werden konnte - woran kann das liegen? 

Danke!


----------



## Herbboy (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NBA2k11: Spielstand kann nicht auf Festplatte gespeichert werden?*

Die Lösung war, dass man wohl erst ein online-Konto erstellen und dann neustarten musste - inzwischen geht es.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NBA2k11: habe offene Fragen zum Spiel, nichts in Anleitung zu finden... [Frage 1 gelöst: Spielstand konnte nicht gespeichert werden]*

Ich habe weitere neue Fragen, siehe Startposting. Thx


----------



## Flooo (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NBA2k11: habe offene Fragen zum Spiel, nichts in Anleitung zu finden... [Frage 1 gelöst: Spielstand konnte nicht gespeichert werden]*

ICh glaube(!), dass der "Flügel" einen schnellen, athletischen Spieler darstellen soll. Kobe hat ne 3 oder?


----------



## Herbboy (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NBA2k11: habe offene Fragen zum Spiel, nichts in Anleitung zu finden... [Frage 1 gelöst: Spielstand konnte nicht gespeichert werden]*

Danke, ich weiß inzwischen, dass das "G" ein Gatorade-Zeichen ist => Spieler ist erschöpft und hat Durst   Und die Balken unter dem Spieler in gelb: je mehr Striche, desto besser trifft er von der Position, auf der er grad steht. Wenn die Striche blau sind, ist der Spieler "kalt" und trifft schlechter. Bei rot isser "heiß" und trifft fast alles. Was ich nicht weiß: ist zB blau und 4 Balken trotzdem besser als gelb und 2 Balken ?

ach ja: bessere Statistik-Übersichten hab ich auf gefunden, das ist so verschachtelt, da isses simpler, nen Zauberwürfel zu entwirren


----------

